# Keine Marlinfilets im Kühlregal



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2005)

Der Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland will in einer Aktion die weitere Vermarktung von Marlinfilets in Deutschland verhindern. Durch eine gemeinsame Emailaktion sollen die Firmen Kaufland und Wal-Mart überzeugt werden, die Fische aus der Produktpalette zu streichen! 
Deine Hilfe ist gefragt! 

Hier gehts zum Thread und zum diskutieren>>>


----------

